# The International Fryderyk Chopin Piano Competition 2010



## Aramis

Anyone follows current edition of this glorious and musical reality-shaping event? 

Inaugural concert with Argerich and Freire just finished. They played works for piano four hands and two pianos (no orchestra) by Mozart, Schubert, Brahms and Bartók. They really pissed me off when came out to bis and played Bartók again. ********

Anyway. From tomorrow on starts the real thing and not sure how about you, but I'm going to follow it as much as I can, television will transmit all competition from first to the very last note.

Perhaps nothing great will happen, but maybe there is another Argerich or Zimerman just about to enter the stage.


----------



## chee_zee

I _wish_ that I could see it on tv, but I''m in the US not Poland. I'll have to watch clips of it as they get posted on youtube in the coming months as usual  Chopin is too great a composer to keep from the rest of the world! :trp:


----------



## Lui

I'm in Peru so it's even worse for me  do I have to wait that much to watch the videos on youtube? do you know if there's a page where I can watch them as soon as possible? :O


----------



## Aramis

You can watch it online here:

http://www.tvp.pl/kultura/muzyka-powazna/chopin-english


----------



## chee_zee

I get a big fat 'access denied error' to literally all videos on that site. Thanks for the effort anyway


----------



## Aramis

The final stage is dominated by Russians - 5 of 10. Rest are: two representatives of France, and one from Austria, Poland and Bulgaria. 

Guy from Bulgaria is compared to Pogorelich but besides being controversial he doesn't have much to offer. Russian dude Nicolay Khozyainov is interesting, youngest of all (born in 1992!) and balanced in every aspect of pianistic skills. 

Final stage starts after weekend and will least three days. Then we shall know the man (pretty sure it will be man, both female pianists have little chances to win first prize + they are quite bad looking).


----------



## Aramis

First prize just went to Yulianna Avdieeva. She (and jury) gets really heavy critisism from live studio and online. "Scandal" and "disappointed" are most frequently used words in comments so far. Many people are disappointed. Including me. 

Lukas Geniušas, Ingolf Wunder, Danil Trifonov, Evgeni Bozhanov, François Dumont are next winners.


----------



## Aramis

Reaction of the winner after announcement of results:


----------



## Lui

hahaha such a funny reaction! xD


----------



## chee_zee

this is good stuff :lol:


----------

